# Finally got my Pug Baby...intoducing Ianto Jones Tea Pug.



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awhile back, I said I was getting a Pug Puppy, Originally it was supposed to be a Female, Originally it was supposed to be Show Quality, Originally she was supposed to cost me somewhere around 900 dollars. Well, that all changed. 2 Days ago I brought home a Rescue pup for free, The Pup is Male, The pup is Pet Quality, the Pup is a Perfect in everyway! Everybody in my house loves him and he's my Sister's Pug Puppy girl Makela Banes's Brother. But either way, here he is the Newest Member of my Family. Ianto Jones. (yes that was the Fishes name but the Fishes Name got changed to The Doctor.)









I am about to start a grand new Adventure, here I am on the Car ride home in Aunty Shelley's Arms....that's my sister next to me!









Here's my sister...I thinks I'm cuter, what you thinks? 









Oh yeah, I'm cuter!









Mommy what's the flashy thing me and sissy are trying to bark at people out the window!!!!









What's out there Makaela??









Thank you for taking me Mommy! I know I'll be sooo much happier here with you!


The End! (And don't worry I wasn't driving while taking these pics, I was parked at the grocery store while my sister got Dog Food)


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

How many dogs live in your house?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He is freakin cute! Recently I've really fallen in love with pugs. They're such funny dogs!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

tw1n said:


> How many dogs live in your house?


Currently 4, my limit is 5 and I always leave a space for a Foster, I live in the middle of no where, with about 30 Acers to myself. My Dogs consist of Two Bostons, (Chad and Roxie) A Lab Mix (Wally) And now Ianto the Pug.

And Thank you MIcho..I love him to death already he's got such a great Temperment.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Awww, he's adorable! Glad to see another forum member "Pugged"!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is a cutie! Love the name (Dr Who and Torchwood are 2 of my favorite shows...wants Torchwood back!).


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

he is sooooo cute


another one succumbs to the pug bug!!


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I love him. I recently lost my best Pug buddy. I was at the vet yesterday and met a woman who rescues Pugs. She had a sweet little black one with her. It made me want another one.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> He is a cutie! Love the name (Dr Who and Torchwood are 2 of my favorite shows...wants Torchwood back!).


Upon aquiring Ianto the pug, I was forced to Rename Ianto The Betta to The Doctor, it fits because his girl is a red Female Betta named Rose LOL.

And thank you Everyone!


----------

